# LOFT SECTION needed for PT e-book



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I am compiling the PT e-book and I need to know, what features (not plans) do you find absolutely required in a loft?

Types of wire, floor, predator security...
Tell me what you wouldn't build without and I'll add it to the PT Loft checklist.
I can't do all the work myself.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> I am compiling the PT e-book and I need to know, what features (not plans) do you find absolutely required in a loft?
> 
> Types of wire, floor, predator security...
> Tell me what you wouldn't build without and I'll add it to the PT Loft checklist.
> I can't do all the work myself.


IMO, the ONLY type of wire that should be used is the 1/2" X 1/2" hardware cloth. Anything bigger and critters can get in. Anything smaller, especially for the bottom of the aviary, and the poop won't fall through. 

*Nest Boxes*: Should be large enough to raise two rounds of squeaker. Ideal size is 32" long, 16" high. Obviously, if there's room to make them bigger, that's even better, but I wouldn't go any smaller. 

*Perches*: There should be 1 1/2 perches per bird. Never have the same number of perches as birds. 

*Floors*: That really depends on where you live and your climate. Some people can get away with the wire floors, but I don't recommend it in colder climates. I actually don't recommend them at all, but that's just a personal opinion, so I guess you should leave that out.  

Here is the formula for figuring out how many birds you can put in a loft.

Width X Depth X Height / 15 = Number of birds. 
Example for 8 X 10 loft.
8' high X 10' deep X 6' tall / 15 = 32 birds
Some people use this formula.
8 X 10 / 2 = 40 birds.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I would add that all exterior wire be 1/4 inch hardware cloth or smaller. You would be amazed at how small an openning unwanted "guests" can get through.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The harware cloth has to be a thick gage too, as well as 1/4 inch.

Different areas have different kinds of predators, 1/2 inch is too large for down here in Florida.


----------

